# Power Service Diesel Treat



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I had been buying my diesel fuel additive at Walmart thinking they had the best prices on it. Walmart sells it for $10, Rural King has it for $8.90 in the 96 oz. jugs (winter anti-gel formula. 2 weeks ago Rural King had on sale for $7.99. They have had the best prices on it by far. They only list the 911 Diesel Treat in this link but the stores carry both. Anyone see it for a better price? 

DIESEL FUEL SUPPLEMENT 96 OZ


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

MowHoward2210, here is one of those diesel fuel additive links I was telling you about. Try some of this. It might quiet that Yanmar down a tad. This brand is readily available at many stores and is usually on sale. 

From what I have heard, the Stanadyne and John Deere Summer Formula work the best on combustion knock.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Done deal Chief! I bought 32 oz of Power Service at a local Farm Supply for $3.99. Mixed it in b4 I did a half hour of snow removal in 15 degree weather. No problems.

I had intended to do a sound level reading with a dB meter before and after the additive, but I forgot b4 I added th PS.

CRS strikes again!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I haven't tried the Stanadyne yet but the Deere Summer Formula seemed to make a noticable difference. Rural King has the Power Service anti-gel formula on sale again in the 96 oz. bottles for $8.99 this week too.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*deisel*

I have been using Howe's deisel treatment in my 1997 GMC dump since it was new. The truck has 80,000 on it now with no issues.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been using the Howes also in the Cummins and Deere. I could not resist the sale price deal I got on the Power Service at $7.99 per 96 oz. bottle plus no sales tax. The Howes is good stuff and more concentrated. Their no gel tow guarantee is nice as well.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That's a good deal, Chief. I just happened to buy the 32 oz PS (see post above), when I was in a local farm supply store buying something else. I remembered there being better deals per your posts, but the 4 bucks won"t break me.

What is your preferred additive for tractor use in the summer months?

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mow, in the summer and warmer months I have been using the John Deere Summer Formula Fuel Conditioner. I may buy a batch of Amalgamated Fuel additive to give it a try. Gary has offered Tractor Forum members a group discount price but the smallest amount he sells is 5 gallons. It is that same additive they sell to the Coop.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Now I understand using the antigell stuff in the winter, but what is the additive for in the summer? Is it just to stop the fuel from going bad? Does it go bad like gas does?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Most diesel fuel is already treated with additives for it use in a regional area. It usually meets the minimum required 40 Cetane rating but not always. The summer formula additive although not required does raise the cetane level and add additional lubrication properties which is cheap insurance and quiets down combustion noise to some degree. Most have a fuel stabilizer as well. For the most part, diesel can be stored without significant deterioration for much longer than gasoline. Up to a year according to some. They also aid dealing with water contamination. I have several threads posted in the Petroleum, Oils, Lubricants, Additives, Chemicals section that have a lot of good links and info. on this subject.


----------

